# OK,gotta say it,know I'm gonna get nailed!!!!!



## Philip Dunkley (2/1/15)

So I was quite excited today when I chatted to fellow vaper and he said to me, quite nonchalantly, "Oh, I smoke a Reo, Let me get it" I had not seen one as yet, being relatively new. He handed the device over, and my first instinct was, damn that thing is ugly!! Now I know I'm starting something here, but I really don't like the look of them!! I know everything is subjective, but generally I agree with most people on Vaping gear, but this just does not do it for me. Is it just me, or does anyone else think that the Reo is the FIAT Multipla of the Vaping world. Practical but not so pretty!!!!!!!!! Even the pimped out ones look a little OTT, and the lengths that some people go to, to try and make them look good. Wow!! Sorry if I offend, but I've gotta get it out.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (2/1/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> So I was quite excited today when I chatted to fellow vaper and he said to me, quite nonchalantly, "Oh, I smoke a Reo, Let me get it" I had not seen one as yet, being relatively new. He handed the device over, and my first instinct was, damn that thing is ugly!! Now I know I'm starting something here, but I really don't like the look of them!! I know everything is subjective, but generally I agree with most people on Vaping gear, but this just does not do it for me. Is it just me, or does anyone else think that the Reo is the FIAT Multipla of the Vaping world. Practical but not so pretty!!!!!!!!! Even the pimped out ones look a little OTT, and the lengths that some people go to, to try and make them look good. Wow!! Sorry if I offend, but I've gotta get it out.



Lol @Philip Dunkley 
I agree, the Reo is not the most beautiful of vaping devices
But in many other respects it is a winner in my book
You didnt mention the vape on it, just the looks. Did you try it if ai may ask?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BhavZ (2/1/15)

I agree that the REO is not at all pretty however the vape on it more than makes up for the lack in the looks department.

It is a ruggard, practical device that gives an outstanding vape

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (2/1/15)

I did, and yes it was good, but not that far off similar builds. I love my Lemo more than regular RDA's, i suppose it's just me. The Lemo on a Smok Xpro M50 brings out the best of every single juice I put in it, more so than any of my RDA's.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Riddle (2/1/15)

I actually like the looks of a REO. It's not the best in the looks department but still good looking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (2/1/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> I did, and yes it was good, but not that far off similar builds. I love my Lemo more than regular RDA's, i suppose it's just me. The Lemo on a Smok Xpro M50 brings out the best of every single juice I put in it, more so than any of my RDA's.



The dripper vape is not for everyone
And I have crazily found that a few juices taste better to me on the humble Evod1 than in my Reo
But for tobaccoes and richer more complex juices I love the taste of the dripper

Any dripper can give me a good vape, but none i have tried give me the convenience of the bottom feeding mechanism of the Reo, with as little fuss as possible.

Some people prefer tubes and I respect that. Some people prefer the vape on the tanks to the drippers.

Each to their own.

By the way, while the Reo may not look like the prettiest or sleekest device, the raw tumbled aluminium finish actually looks quite good to my eye. But I am less concerned about the looks and more about the vape and the convenience.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (2/1/15)

Lol...

Definitely don't think it's a Multipla!

I did not like the look of them initially. Didn't like the cut out and the bottle showing. And the fire button on top.

It changed when I started to understand what it does and how it does it.

Strange actually. I would say like a Land Rover became instantly more appealing once I became a man, not a boy racer.

Still, I don't exactly thing they are 'pretty'. More 'beautiful'.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (2/1/15)

Maybe ugly is a harsh word. I've also been spoiled with some of the newer mods and tanks, so I might be a little biased here. I'm also very biased towards my Lemo and Atlantis on this new SMOK Device. As I said, subjective.


----------



## Philip Dunkley (2/1/15)

I might actually be starting to realize that I might be more into tanks and Clearo's than RBA's, although the build convenience on the Lemo is great. That reminds me, anyone seen stock of the Kangertech Sub Tank yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gamma (2/1/15)

*Gets popcorn*
This might get good!



Philip Dunkley said:


> I might actually be starting to realize that I might be more into tanks and Clearo's than RBA's, although the build convenience on the Lemo is great. That reminds me, anyone seen stock of the Kangertech Sub Tank yet?



I think one of the vendors has a preorder going for the Sub Tank, but I think no one in SA has one yet? After getting my hands on a Atlantis I really want to see what the subtank can do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (2/1/15)

I get what you're saying, as I felt the same way back in March when I joined the forum and first discovered them. Speaking for myself, the Reo design is something that grows on you over time. To the point now where I prefer the look to any other mod out there. To the uninitiated it probably seems like a lemon, but once you join the club, watch out. You'll be on the hunt for another one in no time.

And my raw aluminum mini is by far the sexiest Reo in SA.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (2/1/15)

Allow me to explain a bit further

Its taken me quite a while to understand

The Reo is not for everyone. If you don't enjoy drippers and you prefer the vape on a tank, then you probably wont get along too well with the Reo. And if you dont like mechanical devices then the Reo is not for you.

For me what the Reo does remarkably well is package the dripper vape in such a strong bulletproof package.
The vape itself is really good. Low voltdrop (0.2 volts under load). The action happens so close to your mouth. Its instant. As if you dont need to inhale too much, the vapour comes out at you. The RM2 is a small atty with outstanding flavour.

And the whole Reo package just works flawlessly without any hickups. You can drop it, bathe it and fix it.

A full tank on the grand plus a spare battery will give you a top class vape for an entire day. Changing juice is simple. Changing coils and rewicking is far easier than on the tanks Ive tried.

Its just a damn good package allround. And a very special one at that. I am a Reo fan but because its well deserved. I've tried a fair amount of other gear and nothing has kept me so captivated like the Reo. 8 months and showing no sign of slowing yet.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (2/1/15)

Look at this one though...




Side button, and that is a Chalice on top, which is gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (2/1/15)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Arthster (2/1/15)

I myself am a little torn, I don't know if I like the looks of it, But I will only be sure when its between my other PV's


----------



## Silver (2/1/15)

Incidentally, I really dont mind if some folk dont like the Reo @johan 

And from time to time I like to lay it out. Its nice to articulate it again and perhaps helps others to understand the Reo's strengths. 

I dont mind if people think I am crazy to like something for which the design has hardly changed for a long while in vaping terms. 

Now that I have sung the Reo's praises, i think it would only be fair for me to say what I dont like

- The squonking is not as easy as a grab n vape solution while working on the computer. 
- Being a mechanical, you cant just wind up the power to see what the juice tastes like at more power. You have to build a coil specifically for the power you want. 

Thats why I suggest having a convenient grab n vape solution at your desk and having a regulated device to test juices out. 

Then the Reo for your favourites

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## huffnpuff (2/1/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Look at this one though...
> 
> View attachment 18631
> 
> ...


Retro-chique! Lol, looks like something from the 1960's.

Regardless of brand, a bottom feeder is an ADV evolutionary rite of passage noobs won't understand. For me the functional practicality outweighs the looks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (2/1/15)

@r0gue-z0mbie now that one looks good, maybe the top button affects the look to me. I don't know. I'm sure for the guys that have them and love them, it works, and in the end that's all that counts. Out of interest, is there anyone on the forum that maybe bought one and went "naaah, not for me". I'd love to hear what the experience was. The reason I'm sparking this debate is twofold. One, I was seriously going down the path of buying one, and secondly, there's rubbish on telly tonight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (2/1/15)

Silver said:


> Incidentally, I really dont mind if some folk dont like the Reo @johan
> 
> And from time to time I like to lay it out. Its nice to articulate it again and perhaps helps others to understand the Reo's strengths.
> 
> ...



Not going to get involved in this - the horse is already dead

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (2/1/15)

Silver said:


> Incidentally, I really dont mind if some folk dont like the Reo @johan
> 
> - Being a mechanical, you cant just wind up the power to see what the juice tastes like at more power. You have to build a coil specifically for the power you want.



It's for that reason specifically why I want to have a good regulated device first, before going anything mechanical.

I do like to go up and down the power with juice changes, and from early morning to night.

I get that having a few REOs sorts that out though - building coils for different needs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (2/1/15)

This thread reminds me of the tale of the short stick and the hungry lion


----------



## Arthster (2/1/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> It's for that reason specifically why I want to have a good regulated device first, before going anything mechanical.
> 
> I do like to go up and down the power with juice changes, and from early morning to night.
> 
> I get that having a few REOs sorts that out though - building coils for different needs.



I like forcing myself to use a mechanical for a day every now and then. forces me to try other methods of coiling. I usually line up a couple of RDA's with different coils and swap them as I go. I know its not that simple with the reo because of the bottom feed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (2/1/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> @r0gue-z0mbie now that one looks good, maybe the top button affects the look to me. I don't know. I'm sure for the guys that have them and love them, it works, and in the end that's all that counts. Out of interest, is there anyone on the forum that maybe bought one and went "naaah, not for me". I'd love to hear what the experience was. The reason I'm sparking this debate is twofold. One, I was seriously going down the path of buying one, and secondly, there's rubbish on telly tonight



I have actually seen a (very) few buy and sell quickly, claiming they weren't that into it.

But the fan base far out weighs the non-believers... which speaks volumes.

My suggestion is, if you haven't already, try dripping to start.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (2/1/15)

@huffnpuff And there's exactly the response I was looking for. It's as if the more seasoned vapers, and even non seasoned vapers have a belief that this is a device one must own, before anyone takes you seriously. Kind of like the petrol heads with an Alfa, or a Golfer playing St Andrews. It's strange how certain communities have specific "rites of passage". I heard someone at a store the other day say to someone who was smoking a twisp, "Hey, if your'e going to Vape, at least do it on some proper hardware". My immediate thought was, isn't the point of this supposed to be that the person has quit stinkies, and well done. I am still definitely interested in buying one and trying it, but it's a hell of a price.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (2/1/15)

@r0gue-z0mbie I have been dripping for a while. Still a little harsh for me. I am also forcing myself to use my Panzer Mech everyday as @Arthster, and I'm slowly getting used to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (2/1/15)

Arthster said:


> I usually line up a couple of RDA's with different coils and swap them as I go. I know its not that simple with the reo because of the bottom feed.



Yip, that's a nice way of going mechanical.

I've been juggling for the six months that I've been vaping, between buying gear, replacing gear and getting through trying all the premium juices available here.

But hopefully this year I can get a few PV's going and give mechanical a looking into.


----------



## rogue zombie (2/1/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> @r0gue-z0mbie I have been dripping for a while. Still a little harsh for me. I am also forcing myself to use my Panzer Mech everyday as @Arthster, and I'm slowly getting used to it.



Oh really.

Dripping made me cut down from 18 to 12mg.

And I still vape between 9 to around 14 watts only, so it's not harsh on the throat.

I still don't understand how people drip 12mg at 20 to 50 watts. I'm sure that would be too harsh for me.


----------



## Arthster (2/1/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> @huffnpuff And there's exactly the response I was looking for. It's as if the more seasoned vapers, and even non seasoned vapers have a belief that this is a device one must own, before anyone takes you seriously. Kind of like the petrol heads with an Alfa, or a Golfer playing St Andrews. It's strange how certain communities have specific "rites of passage". I heard someone at a store the other day say to someone who was smoking a twisp, "Hey, if your'e going to Vape, at least do it on some proper hardware". My immediate thought was, isn't the point of this supposed to be that the person has quit stinkies, and well done. I am still definitely interested in buying one and trying it, but it's a hell of a price.



Well its the price that's stopping me at the moment, I try and get something every month but its more a case of buy a new rig in stages, At this point in my life I cannot afford to get the complete thing once of. That's why I have created the Reo trust 

with regards to the twisp I prefer to let guys who buy them get the use they need and then figure out on there own what the next step would be.


----------



## Philip Dunkley (2/1/15)

@Arthster I Agree. Generally I'll engage in conversation with them and ask how it's going. A lot of people who Vape don't even know that there is a big wide world of Vaping out there. They believe it's a trip to the kiosk once a month, make a selection of 8 flavours, and head home.So Many people have come up to me while vaping and asked, hey, what flavour twisp is that. That's when I point them here and try and open up a new world for them. Damn I love this lifestyle!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (2/1/15)

Good idea @Arthster, I'm going to start a Reo Fund!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (2/1/15)

@r0gue z0mbie It's more the heat that's to harsh for me, not the NIC funny enough


----------



## Arthster (2/1/15)

well wen I joined the forum I thought I was just the dude with my eGo-C and CE4... I quickly (Less then 5 minutes after joining) Went looking for a vape shop and ordered my first mid level set which was the VAMO 5 and Kanger protank 2 (Ah the memories  ). 

and that was a purchase to make it look like I had an idea of what i am talking about. Thankfully the forum did introduce me into a whole world of options and choices.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (3/1/15)

One more thing from my side. courtesy of @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Philip Dunkley (3/1/15)

Okay, that's puuurdy!!! Couldn't resist

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Riddle (3/1/15)

Alex said:


> One more thing from my side. courtesy of @Rob Fisher



Now come on. Tell me who thinks that doesn't look good? 

It's a beauty.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## free3dom (3/1/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> So I was quite excited today when I chatted to fellow vaper and he said to me, quite nonchalantly, "Oh, I smoke a Reo, Let me get it" I had not seen one as yet, being relatively new. He handed the device over, and my first instinct was, damn that thing is ugly!! Now I know I'm starting something here, but I really don't like the look of them!! I know everything is subjective, but generally I agree with most people on Vaping gear, but this just does not do it for me. Is it just me, or does anyone else think that the Reo is the FIAT Multipla of the Vaping world. Practical but not so pretty!!!!!!!!! Even the pimped out ones look a little OTT, and the lengths that some people go to, to try and make them look good. Wow!! Sorry if I offend, but I've gotta get it out.



Oh no you didn't 

The reo can be very pretty in the same way as a classic car is versus the latest and greatest model - but some people will similarly not feel the same about that either. It's just too subjective.

I think it's the "personality" (and by that of course I mean the vape) that makes the Reo beautiful to it's users. It's pretty on the "inside" and so, by extension, it becomes pretty on the outside to the user.

One thing is undeniable, regardless of it's looks, it *is* a great device, or there is no way so many users would sing it's praises so frequently. It may not be great for everyone, but that does not make it any less great to those who love it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Arthster (3/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Oh no you didn't
> 
> The reo can be very pretty in the same way as a classic car is versus the latest and greatest model - but some people will similarly not feel the same about that either. It's just too subjective.
> 
> ...



Fully agree, Its like the MVP that is just a box and nothing more but I love it to bits and think its one of the best looking mods ever.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ollie (3/1/15)

Persomally i love the look of the REO... its a box mod!

End of the day, all box mods are aesthetically the same thing, they are all the same shape, and have an atty on the top. 

I also love the "In hand" feel of a box mod, and then you hold the REO, and its such an epic fit.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yiannaki (3/1/15)

I'll just leave this here

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## free3dom (3/1/15)

Still surprises me to this day how much (and how fast) I fell in love with box mods, even though I initially though they were ridiculous 

I blame cigarettes...they distorted my vision

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## free3dom (3/1/15)

Yiannaki said:


> I'll just leave this here



Pinky and the Brain? 

I love the neon colour scheme...looks really striking

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ollie (3/1/15)

Yiannaki said:


> I'll just leave this here



Absolutely love it @Yiannaki 

Now all you need is a "Hilighter Blue" one to finish the lumo's off!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Ollie (3/1/15)

the exact thing happened to me with box mods @free3dom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (3/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Pinky and the Brain?
> 
> I love the neon colour scheme...looks really striking


Haha! Thanks bro 


Oliver Barry said:


> Absolutely love it @Yiannaki
> 
> Now all you need is a "Hilighter Blue" one to finish the lumo's off!


Lol! This is true 

I have since acquired an orange one. Still need a good shot of all the ladies in one pic!

Mind you, @Silver has a great shot of the reos from a mini meet

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom (3/1/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> the exact thing happened to me with box mods @free3dom



They just have all the right "curves"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ollie (3/1/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Haha! Thanks bro
> 
> Lol! This is true
> 
> ...






Couldnt resist

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Riaz (3/1/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> So I was quite excited today when I chatted to fellow vaper and he said to me, quite nonchalantly, "Oh, I smoke a Reo, Let me get it" I had not seen one as yet, being relatively new. He handed the device over, and my first instinct was, damn that thing is ugly!! Now I know I'm starting something here, but I really don't like the look of them!! I know everything is subjective, but generally I agree with most people on Vaping gear, but this just does not do it for me. Is it just me, or does anyone else think that the Reo is the FIAT Multipla of the Vaping world. Practical but not so pretty!!!!!!!!! Even the pimped out ones look a little OTT, and the lengths that some people go to, to try and make them look good. Wow!! Sorry if I offend, but I've gotta get it out.


Hi @Philip Dunkley

Thank you for your valued opinion and thoughts on the reo. 

Do you mind posting a pic of a mod that you think is awesome looking?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danny (3/1/15)

Absolute winner of a thread @Philip Dunkley been thinking the same about the appearance of the Reo. I do think the aesthetics of vaping devices should always come second to functionality. That said the Reo is very lacking in aesthetics and they are downright ugly to me! People rave about their convenience, performance and of course that they are original devices etc but to me they are just bottom fed mech mods and I have used a number of them now. The performance in terms of flavour is equivalent to almost any other mod with a dripper on it. My dripping is now also starting to hit the lower side of the ohm and the Reo in my experience has terrible overhang with all the atomisers that could comfortably accomodate a decent (imo) set of coils so dont think I will ever go there.

But those are my personal gripes with it. I use one of the ugliest box mods ever, the Hana which really is just a box but I love it. I can very easily see how people whose vaping style is matched well to the Reo would absolutely love it and the convenience of it. For me the main thing is that the way I vape I would land up needing to change batteries all the time, deal with overhanging atomisers all the time and refill that bottle every two hours if I was out at night. There are two places in my life that I think the Reo would be a major addition to my life though, the car and the office. Two places where I would want the convenience and ease of use. Otherwise I am happy to fiddle and drip to make my clouds.

The great thing about vaping though is who is ever going to own one device (I am at 15 now) unless they only want the one, and with the diversity of it all I think there is so much for us to experience and use in our own personal vaping regime. For now my workhorse is a Hana, Magma combo but that is changing a bit to an orchid and aspire CF. I can easily see the Reo being a dependable workhorse type vape device.

@Rob Fisher has the one Reo grand (I think it is) that is truly a work of art, just a pity about the stars and stripes drip tip he loves

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (3/1/15)

Danny said:


> Absolute winner of a thread @Philip Dunkley been thinking the same about the appearance of the Reo. I do think the aesthetics of vaping devices should always come second to functionality. That said the Reo is very lacking in aesthetics and they are downright ugly to me! People rave about their convenience, performance and of course that they are original devices etc but to me they are just bottom fed mech mods and I have used a number of them now. The performance in terms of flavour is equivalent to almost any other mod with a dripper on it. My dripping is now also starting to hit the lower side of the ohm and the Reo in my experience has terrible overhang with all the atomisers that could comfortably accomodate a decent (imo) set of coils so dont think I will ever go there.
> 
> But those are my personal gripes with it. I use one of the ugliest box mods ever, the Hana which really is just a box but I love it. I can very easily see how people whose vaping style is matched well to the Reo would absolutely love it and the convenience of it. For me the main thing is that the way I vape I would land up needing to change batteries all the time, deal with overhanging atomisers all the time and refill that bottle every two hours if I was out at night. There are two places in my life that I think the Reo would be a major addition to my life though, the car and the office. Two places where I would want the convenience and ease of use. Otherwise I am happy to fiddle and drip to make my clouds.
> 
> ...



Hi @Danny
Nice post and your comments are great

I think the issue is that one often is tempted to look for that single "perfect device"
Outstanding vape, good looks, convenience, durability

But as you point out, most of us have more than one device and each has different applications. I think it is very tough to have just one device given the different needs when in the car, in the office, at home, travelling or even blowing massive clouds. 

All that being said the Reo does make an exceptionally good workhorse and is a great all-rounder. I have used plenty devices and continue to use a number of them. If you said to me hypothetically you can only take and use one device for say 2 months, there would be not even an ounce of hesitation, I would take a Reo and be quite happy.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie (3/1/15)

Yiannaki said:


> I'll just leave this here



Those are rather hawt!


----------



## Marzuq (3/1/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> So I was quite excited today when I chatted to fellow vaper and he said to me, quite nonchalantly, "Oh, I smoke a Reo, Let me get it" I had not seen one as yet, being relatively new. He handed the device over, and my first instinct was, damn that thing is ugly!! Now I know I'm starting something here, but I really don't like the look of them!! I know everything is subjective, but generally I agree with most people on Vaping gear, but this just does not do it for me. Is it just me, or does anyone else think that the Reo is the FIAT Multipla of the Vaping world. Practical but not so pretty!!!!!!!!! Even the pimped out ones look a little OTT, and the lengths that some people go to, to try and make them look good. Wow!! Sorry if I offend, but I've gotta get it out.




That's honest. I like it. I do agree that the grand is not the prettiest. The mini on the other hand when you get the color combination right is beautiful. 

But this is something that is purely based on preference. Your opinions therefore are do not offend but just provides a different perspective

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (3/1/15)

Funny how the Reo is always the device everyone that doesn't own one, tries to hammer down.
I think we need to start focusing on hammering everything we personally don't like.

Different people like different things. If you don't like the look of the Reo, don't get one. Simple init. I personally do not think your setup is the prettiest either.

I say tomato you say potato. 

At the end, you are not on cigarettes anymore and neither am I. We got there on different paths, but with the same destination.

Vape on brother!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## free3dom (3/1/15)

"You're the worst Pirate I've ever heard of."
"Aye, but you have heard of me!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (3/1/15)

Reasons why I don't have a Reo [yet]

1. The cost .... ouchie
2. The fact that it will ruin all other mods for me (I like variety)
3. The styling .... it looks too ordinary

Now that those points are out of the way I must say that it does seem like a pretty good option for a no mess no fuss go anywhere vaping device, and I do like a dripper type vape over tanks. So many Reo users can't be wrong, it's statistically impossible. If this was a new car buy I would be leaning more towards the Land Rover Defender than the Toyota Prado, at the end of the day I need something I can use, but I'd also like something I can sit back and stare at thinking...."Damn, that's gorgeous".

OK, I'm going in circles here.... I'm clearly a "draadsitter"..... please ignore me

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ollie (3/1/15)

Reasons why I don't have a Reo [yet]

1. The cost .... 

That is it, no other reason... But its my birthday in 14 days, so hopefully i can get one then!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Arthster (3/1/15)

Yeah the Reo fund is growing ever so slowly. What is also taking a bite out of the Reo fund is all the other gadgets that keep ordering.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KB_314 (3/1/15)

I don't own a Reo (on my list, but admittedly not at the very top coz I have a few staples to get first).
My "day-job" involves an unhealthy obsession with design and aesthetics so I'm gonna weigh in on that front, even though I'm not a Reonaut. 
IMO it's not so much an "acquired taste" as an appreciation for how it looks relative to how it works and what it has been designed to do. A sort of utilitarian beauty - you know, "form follows function". It looks the way it does as a direct result of what it does and how it does it, no more and no less. No frills and decorations. At least, out-of-the-box and pre-customisations that is. Reonauts seem fiercely loyal so I'm guessing it does what it does pretty damn well. My experience was also brief, but good. Personally, I think its a Grand looking device (see what I did there  ). I'd get the Lightweight Grand, low profile, plain aluminium model with a brass RM2 and button cap. So simple. I have a SMPL on my list for similar reasons!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (3/1/15)

KB_314 said:


> I don't own a Reo (on my list, but admittedly not at the very top coz I have a few staples to get first).
> My "day-job" involves an unhealthy obsession with design and aesthetics so I'm gonna weigh in on that front, even though I'm not a Reonaut.
> IMO it's not so much an "acquired taste" as an appreciation for how it looks relative to how it works and what it has been designed to do. A sort of utilitarian beauty - you know, "form follows function". It looks the way it does as a direct result of what it does and how it does it, no more and no less. No frills and decorations. At least, out-of-the-box and pre-customisations that is. Reonauts seem fiercely loyal so I'm guessing it does what it does pretty damn well. My experience was also brief, but good. Personally, I think its a Grand looking device (see what I did there  ). I'd get the Lightweight Grand, low profile, plain aluminium model with a brass RM2 and button cap. So simple. I have a SMPL on my list for similar reasons!


Ah, now I know why I have been so drawn to the SMPL despite not having owned a tube device for a long time. The new Reo resins on the horizon also intrigues me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## kimbo (3/1/15)

huffnpuff said:


> Retro-chique! Lol, looks like something from the 1960's.
> 
> Regardless of brand, a bottom feeder is an ADV evolutionary rite of passage noobs won't understand. For me the functional practicality outweighs the looks.



My 2c

I dont think it is a rite of passage thing, i was one of the very fortunate members of this forum that got a lot of help along my vaping journey. I got PIFF'ed a Nemmi at the start of my journey and one of the first questions i asked was .. how do i know when the battery is flat. I got the answer that i will know in the vape when it is time for a new battery.
Where i am going with this, there is some small things you pick up along your vaping road, how to know when to change battery, how to make a micro coil, how to position it for the best flavour, how to position it for a better TH. Little things like this. If you give a new vaper a Reo he will ten to one not enjoy it.
Even when i was told with the Spinner you will taste the difference at different power. As a new vaper i could not, Now i realize it was my taste buts that were half dead.
Then i got my fist VW mod and i started to understand what they meant by tasting with more or less power. I now understand what the coil ohms does to increase or decrease the power
I think by the time you are thinking of a Reo you must at least have a ADV and know the basics of coiling and understand batteries and power to get the best from your juice. If you dont have an ADV you will be coiling a lot or you will not enjoy this road
As for looks, what do they say .. less is more

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (3/1/15)

Great posts @KB_314 and @kimbo
Enjoyed reading them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (3/1/15)

That's one more thing the Reo has going for it...even among vapers it's a real conversation starter 

Love it, or hate it, you just can't ignore it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Philip Dunkley (3/1/15)

I agree it's most definitely a conversation starter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD (4/1/15)

If ever there was a post deserving of a fine....this is it.....Ahem @Rob Fisher ...

On a more serious note....I do not own a Reo but have tried quite a few. As far as I am concerned you do not get a better vape than a Reo......some may arguably match it in dripper form but it is not a dripper (and yes I did try dripping and driving and it was nerve wrecking). In my opinion it is the smaller dripping chamber of the Reo that makes it tops - no other dripper can match it without going sub-ohm. Try a 1 Ohm coil in a Reo and then try a 1Ohm coil in any other dripper on a mech mod - the Reo beats it hands down. I agree that sub-ohm you can beat it but it is so annoying having to top up juice every 2nd or 3rd drag never mind the poor battery life. With the Reo you do not need to go sub-ohm and therefore battery life is also a bonus.

In a nutshell it is an overpriced not very good looking but unmatched device in my opinion. The only reason I do not have one is the cost and all my efforts for the last 10 months have been on DIY mixing and my Aqua has kept me happy thus far with a flawless flavourful performance. I only really pull out the drippers these days when evaluating juices (I try the same juice at 1.2 and 0.4 Ohms).

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Riaz (4/1/15)

RezaD said:


> If ever there was a post deserving of a fine....this is it.....Ahem @Rob Fisher ...
> 
> On a more serious note....I do not own a Reo but have tried quite a few. As far as I am concerned you do not get a better vape than a Reo......some may arguably match it in dripper form but it is not a dripper (and yes I did try dripping and driving and it was nerve wrecking). In my opinion it is the smaller dripping chamber of the Reo that makes it tops - no other dripper can match it without going sub-ohm. Try a 1 Ohm coil in a Reo and then try a 1Ohm coil in any other dripper on a mech mod - the Reo beats it hands down. I agree that sub-ohm you can beat it but it is so annoying having to top up juice every 2nd or 3rd drag never mind the poor battery life. With the Reo you do not need to go sub-ohm and therefore battery life is also a bonus.
> 
> In a nutshell it is an overpriced not very good looking but unmatched device in my opinion. The only reason I do not have one is the cost and all my efforts for the last 10 months have been on DIY mixing and my Aqua has kept me happy thus far with a flawless flavourful performance. I only really pull out the drippers these days when evaluating juices (I try the same juice at 1.2 and 0.4 Ohms).


Dripping and driving is very nerve wrecking lol

The las of using a dripper doesn't appeal to me, if I should get one, it will only be for home use. 

My reo is my daily workhorse (it's the ONLY mod I own right now, and I'm happy) 

Ease of use
Convenient
Does the job excellently 

The way the vaping world is progressing now, box mods are surely at the forefront 

I for one think the reo is a great looking device compared to other box mods out there

As for the price, remember guys, this is an authentic mod, not a clone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (4/1/15)

RezaD said:


> ...
> 
> In a nutshell it is an *overpriced *not very good looking but unmatched device in my opinion. The only reason I do not have one is the cost and all my efforts for the last 10 months have been on DIY mixing and my Aqua has kept me happy thus far with a flawless flavourful performance. I only really pull out the drippers these days when evaluating juices (I try the same juice at 1.2 and 0.4 Ohms).



I mostly agree, except for the overpriced part.

The price is cheap if you take a few things into consideration. It's an Original device, that will still function as intended for years to come. And no matter the age, you can send it back to reosmods for a "rebuild".

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RezaD (4/1/15)

Hmmmm....I cannot but agree with you @Alex. I should have said slightly pricey on the pocket not overpriced. It is what it is....an indestructible authentic mod that works works. I cannot fault it and despite the price I would buy it when I am in a position to.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zodiac (4/1/15)

Very interesting thread here guys, here is what i think about the Reo.

Pictures DO NOT do this device any justice. When i first saw it, it was on the internet and my thoughts were "eeeew, i do not like the looks of it, not for me. Boy was i wrong.

When i first saw it in the flesh, it was gorgeous. The feel, the finish, the weight, was really not what i expected. Seeing it on the internet gave me the impression that it was a big/bulky/heavy/ugly device, which later on proved to be quite the contrary. In fact, my Reo mini is about half the weight of almost any other mech device out there, including the tiny SMPL mod with a dripper.

Then after that, everything else just blows your mind (the small things we take for granted), the smoothness of the fire button, the convenience of having either a 6ml or 3ml (for the mini), in a dripper, without ever having to drip, the ease of building a coil in an RM2, ceramic deck (no shorts), concave deck so the excess juice gets sucked back into the bottle. 

And finally, when you think it can't get any better, you realise that this device is pretty much indestructible. Your investment is safe and secure, i have yet to come across a vaping device that hold its value like a Reo.

Squonking was my only gripe with this device, but that quickly became null and void when comparing it to actually dripping, and once you master your squonk, it becomes second nature and doesn't bother you at all anymore.

Final thoughts : Yes, i fully agree that everyone has different tastes and I respect that, but i think that this is one device that needs to be given a fair chance to really appreciate what it has to offer

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Philip Dunkley (4/1/15)

My Final say here as well, and thank you sooooo much to everyone who commented. It what makes this forum so good that everyone has their opinions. I am more intrigued that ever about it, and have made my mind up to but one. Anyone got one to sell, I'll happily take it, will put up a post in the classifieds. I cannot wait to try it out now!!! You guys all rock!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## free3dom (4/1/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> My Final say here as well, and thank you sooooo much to everyone who commented. It what makes this forum so good that everyone has their opinions. I am more intrigued that ever about it, and have made my mind up to but one. Anyone got one to sell, I'll happily take it, will put up a post in the classifieds. I cannot wait to try it out now!!! You guys all rock!!



Haha, the Reo entices everyone...in the end 

IIRC VapourMountain might be bringing in some extras. Maybe drop @Oupa a PM to find out


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/1/15)

Here is a picture of Avril without her USA Flag drip tip for @Danny and @hands. 








Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Philip Dunkley (4/1/15)

@Rob Fisher That looks very average (As he looks away and pretends to tell the truth!!!) 
Very Nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (4/1/15)

Are you using the light box/light tent @Rob Fisher ? The photo looks nice and clean and she looks so much better without that American tip.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver (4/1/15)

Great photo @Rob Fisher 

@hands - you created a masterpiece!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/1/15)

hands said:


> Are you using the light box/light tent @Rob Fisher ? The photo looks nice and clean and she looks so much better without that American tip.



Not yet. I have one in a cart on the website but lost Internet before I could press buy. 

I did however fix the picture with my graphics package after cropping it. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

